# mail aus kommandozeile



## kangoo (13. Jan. 2009)

hallo,

ich versuch eine mail so zu versenden:

echo "mail aus kommandozeile" | mail -s"Testmail" kangoo@irgendwas.com

und erhalte dann folgende fehlermeldung:

Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/cleanup[10035]: 221BC23B418E: message-id=20090113091505.221BC23B418E@postler.example.com
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/qmgr[9834]: 221BC23B418E: from=root@postler.example.com, size=329, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/local[10037]: warning: database /etc/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/aliases
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/local[10037]: 221BC23B418E: to=kangoo@irgendwas.com, relay=local, delay=0.1, delays=0.04/0.02/0/0.03, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "kangoo")
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/cleanup[10035]: 3A95A23B418D: message-id=20090113091505.3A95A23B418D@postler.example.com
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/qmgr[9834]: 3A95A23B418D: from=<>, size=2053, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/bounce[10039]: 221BC23B418E: sender non-delivery notification: 3A95A23B418D
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/qmgr[9834]: 221BC23B418E: removed
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/local[10037]: 3A95A23B418D: to=xxxxxxx@postler.example.com, orig_to=root@postler.example.com, relay=local, delay=0.03, delays=0.01/0/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
Jan 13 10:15:05 postler postfix/qmgr[9834]: 3A95A23B418D: removed


der server läuft eigenlich nur als webserver und über formulare sollten die kunden eben mails versenden können.

bitte um hilfe.

lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

Die Adresse kangoo@irgendwas.com gibt es nicht auf dem lokalen Server.


----------



## kangoo (14. Jan. 2009)

hallo till,

das war natürlich die lösung. habe also für die entsprechenden domains einfach auf "externer Mailserver" umgestellt und es funktioniert.

danke für die hilfe
kangoo


----------

